# Protein in urine



## Ophipity (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi!

I am new to all this so please bear with me. I was diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes last September and, after a urine test the other day, was told my kidneys were leaking protein and I have been put on Ramipril.

Grrrrrr. I am confused. What does it mean to have protein in my urine? Is it dangerous? What are the long term effects?

Sorry for being vague and questioning but I am unsure and am scared.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi Ophipity, welcome to the forum  High blood sugar levels and/or high blood pressure can cause damage to the small blood vessels in the kidneys, and a possible indication of this is traces of protein leaked into your urine. This is a problem that needs treatment at the earliest opportunity, so you have been given the ramipril which will help with your blood pressure. This page explains things more fully. For some people ramipril can cause side-effects - in particular, look out for a tickly cough. If you get one of these, go back to your doctor and inform him/her - there are many good alternative medicines you can take.

Try not to worry. You are recently diagnosed and things will improve for you as you begin to get your blood sugar levels under control and your health improves. ave you been given any medication for your diabetes? How did you come to be diagnosed? I would suggest you take a look at our Useful links thread, which contains links to many good sources of information. I would particularly recommend reading Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter, and also getting a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker - these will give you a good understanding of your diabetes and what approaches you can take to tackle it 

Please ask any questions you may have - nothing is considered 'silly', and there are lots of friendly, knowledgeable people here who will do their best to help out!


----------



## jalapino (Aug 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Ophipity 
This question comes up a lot in the forum, i always have protein in my urine when i go to see my dn but they never say anything!
So i assume it is ok.
I also take ramipril but this is for high blood pressure.


----------



## Ophipity (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks so much guys. It is helpful to be able to talk on here and get some of my worries aired as this protein thing has really scared me in to thinking my kidneys will fail.

I am also on Metformin and Gliclazide and was diagnosed through a routine blood test. This is such a nasty disease but I am determined to lose weight and beat the thing.


----------



## jalapino (Aug 10, 2013)

Ophipity said:


> Thanks so much guys. It is helpful to be able to talk on here and get some of my worries aired as this protein thing has really scared me in to thinking my kidneys will fail.
> 
> I am also on Metformin and Gliclazide and was diagnosed through a routine blood test. This is such a nasty disease but I am determined to lose weight and beat the thing.



What a great attitude!! 
Ask away any questions....we are all here to help each other, and it's good to get things of your chest instead of worrying your self silly


----------



## LeeLee (Aug 10, 2013)

Ophipity said:


> Thanks so much guys. It is helpful to be able to talk on here and get some of my worries aired as this protein thing has really scared me in to thinking my kidneys will fail.
> 
> I am also on Metformin and Gliclazide and was diagnosed through a routine blood test. This is such a nasty disease but I am determined to lose weight and beat the thing.


Hi Ophipity, welcome to the forum.  There are a lot of us for whom weight loss has helped with control of our D.  It certainly has for me, after the first 4 stone my HbA1c was 5.9, and I'm waiting for my latest result due on Tuesday.  I've currently paused my weight loss at 6 stone, and will have another go in the next few months to shift a bit more.  Come and join us in the Weight Loss forum when you're ready!


----------



## Ophipity (Aug 10, 2013)

*Weight loss*

Wow! Six stone? That is amazing Lee Lee. Well done. I only wish I were that far on my weight loss journey. Not sure how to find others losing weight on this site as I am new to all this forum stuff but will have an explore and see what I can find. Thanks for your support and congratulations again on your fabulous weight loss.


----------



## LeeLee (Aug 10, 2013)

On the main boards page, scroll down a bit and you'll see the Weight Loss Group.  Good luck!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Aug 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Ophipity its a great place for help and support.


----------



## Poppy1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Hi Ophipity, welcome to the forum  High blood sugar levels and/or high blood pressure can cause damage to the small blood vessels in the kidneys, and a possible indication of this is traces of protein leaked into your urine. This is a problem that needs treatment at the earliest opportunity, so you have been given the ramipril which will help with your blood pressure. This page explains things more fully. For some people ramipril can cause side-effects - in particular, look out for a tickly cough. If you get one of these, go back to your doctor and inform him/her - there are many good alternative medicines you can take.
> 
> Try not to worry. You are recently diagnosed and things will improve for you as you begin to get your blood sugar levels under control and your health improves. ave you been given any medication for your diabetes? How did you come to be diagnosed? I would suggest you take a look at our Useful links thread, which contains links to many good sources of information. I would particularly recommend reading Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter, and also getting a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker - these will give you a good understanding of your diabetes and what approaches you can take to tackle it
> 
> Please ask any questions you may have - nothing is considered 'silly', and there are lots of friendly, knowledgeable people here who will do their best to help out!


Hello I  have had urine tests every fortnight for the last three months  and every time they come back abnormal , I go on antibiotics take test again and it's still abnormal . Can someone explain to me why please . I've asked d n but she just says its normal with diabetics. Also I have high blood pressure I take Indapamide 1.5mg. , I was taking ramipril 1.25 but I had a constant cough and runny eyes with ramipril I phoned doctor and told him he told me to stop taking them then , so I did but he never offered me something else , should I ask for something else ! I am on metformin 3 x a day


----------



## Amigo (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi Ophipity, I've had protein in my urine for as long as I can remember and certainly years before I was diagnosed diabetic. It's called proteinuria and happens for the reasons northerner has explained. There is a big link between high blood pressure and kidney problems so it's absolutely essential that you try to keep your b/p at good levels. 

You can turn this around and prevent any further damage by doing this and losing the weight which increases your b/p. Focus on this and you'll start to see big improvements in your health, including your diabetes. Don't be scared, my kidneys haven't deteriorated despite over decades of protein in my urine (which was caused by severe stress causing raised b/p in my case). Good luck with this. Keep your b/p monitored and watch the salt!  See it as an opportunity you can win!


----------



## Lindarose (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi Ophipity and welcome  
Starting a new lifestyle is very daunting but you'll get do much support on here and start to feel better quickly. 
There's always someone to help and it's good to share worries. And we all love to hear the success posts as well!


----------



## Robin (Sep 26, 2016)

Poppy1 said:


> Hello I have had urine tests every fortnight for the last three months and every time they come back abnormal , I go on antibiotics take test again and it's still abnormal . Can someone explain to me why please . I've asked d n but she just says its normal with diabetics.


Hi Poppy1. whilst it may be more common for people with diabetes to get UTIs (if your blood sugar is constantly high) it certainly shouldn't be seen as normal. do you know what your blood glucose levels are? Do you test yourself with a glucose meter?
Have a word with your Diabetic Nurse and find out if it's because your sugars are high, and if so, what you can do to reduce them. And I would certainly see your GP to get your BP checked, and if it's still high, there are loads of other choices.
It might be an idea to start a new thread on the General Messageboard, this post started 3 years ago, and people tend not to look at dates and assume the original poster is asking. ( not getting at you, Lindarose and Amigo, I've done it myself!)


----------

